# vw lupo 3l gearbox swap



## belekas (Jan 30, 2012)

hello, I thinking changing original vw lupo 1.2 tdi 3l electronic manual gear box to full manual gear box from lupo 1.4 tdi. I just wanna ask about software. One guy said that is pretty easy with vag-com, just change gearbox option, but because I'm not expert and he don't done eater in real swap I asking somebody from hear. also its enough order right cable with software from china for 10$ to do this task? also if somebody changed already maybe there is some shadings in this process also in mechanical side?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

belekas said:


> hello, I thinking changing original vw lupo 1.2 tdi 3l electronic manual gear box to full manual gear box from lupo 1.4 tdi.


 I am doing this exact swap, using the full running gear from a Seat Arosa TDI-S. Let me know if you get further ahead than me.. 

I would question how the start/stop would still work with a clutch pedal.. There's no switch for the car to know if it's in neutral when starting back up, which is what my 1995 EcoMatic Golf has, and of course the modern Audi A4 etc with manual transmission start stop. 

Personally, I'm removing the start/stop, the eco button function etc and running the 1.4 setup. 



> I just wanna ask about software. One guy said that is pretty easy with vag-com, just change gearbox option, but because I'm not expert and he don't done eater in real swap I asking somebody from hear. also its enough order right cable with software from china for 10$ to do this task? also if somebody changed already maybe there is some shadings in this process also in mechanical side?


 Please don't come in to the genuine Vag-Com forum asking for free advice and then say you're not going to buy the cable from the company but instead use a cheap Chinese copy with either old software or a pirated version :facepalm: In my opinion the support offered by Ross-Tech, and of course free updates of the software for life, is easily worth the higher cost of the cable at startup.:thumbup:


----------



## belekas (Jan 30, 2012)

Because I'm not in that stuff, but thinking logic star/stop system giving good benefits, and when you already have that system hardware in your car so better to use it. in software start/stop system pretty easy, but you need know that you are doing. 

I fund one good deal 1k euro for lupo 3l with broken gearbox and about 300 euro for manual hardware kit. That kit owner said that ecu not the same, so there is some risk and I think better keep original if there so simple option inside ecu just changing gearbox type, what pretty much I asking in forum. I give example about cable... also my country incomes is 1/4 of yours....


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

belekas said:


> Because I'm not in that stuff, but thinking logic star/stop system giving good benefits, and when you already have that system hardware in your car so better to use it. in software start/stop system pretty easy, but you need know that you are doing.


 That's cool. I was just trying to help, and wasn't sure if you had considered that the car might to to start itself with the car in gear.. 




> I fund one good deal 1k euro for lupo 3l with broken gearbox and about 300 euro for manual hardware kit. That kit owner said that ecu not the same, so there is some risk and I think better keep original if there so simple option inside ecu just changing gearbox type, what pretty much I asking in forum. I give example about cable... also my country incomes is 1/4 of yours....


 I have a good Lupo 3L transmission here you can buy for 300 euro.  

Ross-Tech has dealers across the world. It's there forum, and your question can be locked if it talks about pirate copies. Again, I'm just trying to help.


----------



## belekas (Jan 30, 2012)

so somebody can tell about possibility change gearbox type in ECU?! If yes what I need have?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

I don't mean to sound unhelpful, sorry. I am doing the same exact swap in my Lupo 3L right now, but am using the 1.4TDI ECU etc. 

I am confused about just changing the engine ECU coding though. Some of the things I am, and think you will, run into: 

No holes for the clutch master cylinder. 
Trans ECU is linked to everything - I am going to remove trans ecu, ABS ecu, ECO button, etc as they all appear to be linked. 
Need to adapt or swap aluminium heatshield to allow shifter cables room. 
P position lock out switch on the shifter. I haven't looked under the shifter yet to see if it will swap.


----------



## Tobbster (Jun 19, 2011)

Any news about the gearbox swap on your Lupo 3L? 

Thinking about doing the same thing. 


Best


----------



## PauliusV (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey,

I decided to change my original 1.2 - 3L tdi gearbox to full manual. Does anybody knows where I can find a list of all parts that I need? 

Belekas you are from LT? 

Maybe someone done this job already? It would be good to hear more information about this project


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

PauliusV said:


> Hey,
> 
> I decided to change my original 1.2 - 3L tdi gearbox to full manual. Does anybody knows where I can find a list of all parts that I need?
> 
> ...


A couple of the Danish and German forums have details about everything. Keeping the stock trans is quite different than the way in doing it. 

I have my original 3L Trans sitting here, and it is indeed basically a stock manual Trans with everything bolted onto it. The hydraulic parts appear to be quite self contained and simple to remove. 

If it helps, my very simple list would include:
Shift box and linkage and brackets
Manual center console or cut stock one
Clutch pedal and pedal box and cable. The pedal box is quite cheap brand new 

I do not know how to defeat the electronic parts as I have removed all of that and am running the full 1.4tdi engine, Trans and harness. I believe the German language guide covers that more.


----------



## PauliusV (Nov 25, 2012)

Is it true, that you can do everything for manual with no changing original 3L gearbox?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

PauliusV said:


> Is it true, that you can do everything for manual with no changing original 3L gearbox?


Yes. It's a manual box with a hydraulic setup attached.


----------



## PauliusV (Nov 25, 2012)

What kind of brands can I change to? Whitch models fits? Lupo 1.4 tdi? What more? Maybe Arosa?


----------



## PauliusV (Nov 25, 2012)

I think I found a good information about replacing, but it's to sad, that in german 

http://www.vag-tuning.com/images/Umbau_Getriebesteuerung_3L_auf_manuelle_Betaetigung_2.pdf


----------

